# Schlauchboot oder GFK



## Dorsch Adi (13. Juni 2004)

Had ma nee Frage würde mir gern ein Boot zum Angeln an der Ostsee kaufen! Ich weis nur net was es sein soll ich hab leider kein Fs daher wollte ich ein 5 (bzw. 6) Ps Motor! Die frage is nur ob ein Sb oder ein Gfk besser ( sicherer)  ist!!! Hab gelesen Sb sei kippsicher!! Stimmt das?? Die größe sollte so sein das man zu zweit drin angeln könnte!!  Wie weit könnte ich dann max. bei gutem Wind ( 1-3) rausfahren! Kann mir jemand dann vielleicht noch ein (günstiges) Modell nennen?
Danke


----------



## CyTrobIc (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Weiter als 1 km unter land würd ich mich mit 5 ps nicht bewegen. Alles grössere setzt eh einen Sportbootführerschein voraus. Die länge soltle nciht unter 3,80 besser 4,00 m liegen. Das sind die Infos die ich dir geben kann, auf der Ostsee kann das Wetter sehr schnell umschlagen (habe dort mehr als 10 Jahre gelebt und war immer mit nem Fischer draussen). Ein Schlauchboot ist praktisch wegen dem platz (gefaltet), man braucht dann keinen Trailer, du bist aber ohne festen Kiel der Strömung und den Wellen viel mehr ausgesetzt, was bei ablandigem Wind, wenn der auffrischt zum problem werden könnte.


----------



## Haiopai (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Hallo Dorsch Adi,
ein schlauchboot in der Größe für 5PS ist schnell und einfach im größeren Kofferraum untergebracht, bei einem GfK-boot brauchst du  meist auch noch einen Trailer. Von der sicherheit her ist beides mit 5Ps in sicherer Nähe zum Ufer zu fahre. Auch die Ostsee kann schnell und heftig den Zustand wechseln. Persönlich würed ich dir bei einem Angelboot zu einem GfK- Boot raten. z.b die kleinen Theri Boote sind gut und sehr stabil. Ein Schlauchboot in der Klasse, verliert meist nach einigen Jahren immer wieder die Luft und bleicht aus. schlauchboote sind zwar relativ kippsicher, aber wenn du mit einem 3,20m Boot und 6Ps aus der Gleitfahrt eine enge Kurve fährst fällst du ehr aus dem Schlauchboot als aus einem GFKboot.  Kurz: kauf die lieber ein GFK-Boot zum Angeln


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Moin!
Also ich habe ein kleines 4,5 Meter GFk Boot mit 4 PS. Bei wirklich stabieler Wetterlage kann man da auch mal etwas weiter mit auf die Ostsee fahren. Das ist kein Problem aber so wie dieses WE mit Wind um 4 geht natürlich gar nichts.
Wenn sich mir die Frage stellen würde ob Schlauch oder festes Boot würde ich immer das feste nehmen. Dem Schlauch traue ichnicht über den Weg.


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Danke erst ma für die Antworten!! Ich denk ihr habt mich überzeugt GFK ist besser der einzige Nachteil ist die Sache mit dem Platz ein Sb kann ich einfach leichter zu transportieren! Da ich nur 2-3 mal im Jahr an die Ostsee komme ( von Würzburg ) lohnt sich ein Liegeplatz nicht oder? Aber ein Trailer ist auch nicht grad billig!


----------



## AKor74 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Vorteil bei einem Schlauchboot ist auch, du kannst fast überall ins Wasser und bist nicht abhängig von Häfen und Slipanlagen. Ich fahre ein Metzeler Adventure 3,80m mit 5PS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Vorallem kann ich auf der Autobahn mal richtig Gas geben und muß nicht auf einen Anhänger Rücksicht nehmen. Von der Sicherheit ist ein Schlauchboot nicht zu verachten, du hast mehrere Luftkammern, somit quasi unsinkbar. Wenn du mal reinfälltst, kommst du leichter ins Boot zurück, zumindest in das was ich habe. Aus einem Gfk-Teil ist am Vatertag vor Wohlenberg einer rein/ rausgefallen, der kam alleine nicht wieder ins Boot zurück, da die Boardwand einfach zu hoch ist und das Boot zu schnell zum kippen neigt. Ein Schlauchboot liegt hier w/ niedrigerem Schwerpunkt viel besser. 2 andere Boote mußten dem Schwimmer zur Hilfe kommen.

In diesem Sinne, Akor


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

es gibt auch schlauchboote mit festem Rumpf, die sind manövrierfähiger... wie gross der allerdings ist weiss ich nicht, aber vielleicht passt er ja auf die dachreling beim auto (wenn du eine hast ?)


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Danke ich glaub ein Gfk ist besser aber ein Sb praktischer und allem in allem überwiegt dies mehr! Also ein Sb muss her aber welches? Bei der Länge dachte ich an 3-4m! Der Motor muss Fs frei sein 4-6Ps! Es sollte ein zusmmenklappbaren  Boden haben ( Transport im Auto)  weis net ob ein Fester Kiel dann noch geht? Vorallem sicher muss es sein!!!! Kann mir jemand ein Modell nennen + Preis oder sagen wo man es am besten kauft! Hab bei Ebay ma geschaut wenn ihr was gutes findet oder wisst lasst es mich bitte wissen !!
Danke und bis den Adi


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Was haltet ihr davon und wieviel ist es wert?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=13356&item=2481975335&rd=1


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Oder das ist etwas größer http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=13356&item=2481983712&rd=1


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

hei dorsch adi,

so oft du an die ostsee zum angeln fährst, lohnt sich wedr das eine noch das andere boot. 
ich bin zwar fast jedes wochenende dort, aber wenn ich zum angeln will, miete ich mir lieber ein boot für 6 euronen die stunde.
spare ich boot, motor, trailer (oder liegeplatz) und es ist saubequem. 

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

@akor74:
falls man (warum weiß ich nicht) mal im wasser landet, versucht man nicht von der seite, sondern vom heck ins boot zu steigen. alles andere ist blödsinn.


bernd


----------



## AKor74 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Richtig, woanders würde ich bei mir auch nicht reinkommen. Ich habe zum Glück am Heckspiegel noch eine 2. Auflage montiert, an der kann der Slipwagen montiert werden, es könnte mir im Notfall als Treppe dienen.

Warum. der Meister hat sich stehend so über seinen Hornie gefreut und ging vermutlich w/ seinem extremen Bauch vorne über, Platsch und weg. Alkohol könnte eine Rolle gespielt haben (10 Uhr, Vatertag.)


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

@bootsangler-b

moin wo kann man denn die Boote so günstig an der Ostsee mieten ?
danke schomma


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Ja wür ich auch gern wissen mein bestes Angebot lautet gutes 5Ps Boot mit Trailer eine Woche für 230 Teuro! Fürs 2-3-fache bekomm ich aber schon ein gutes Schlauchboot mit Motor!Und kann so lang und wo ich will angeln!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

Hi Gerrit, schau doch mal unter Bootsanglers Avatar, da steht der Ort wo er Boot mietet.


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

hmm ist sowieso im MV da brauch ich ja nen extra Ostseeschein


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

hei angelfreunde,
nun bin ich doch noch mal online...
ich miete mir mein boot immer in kühlungsborn am yachthafen bei Fa. Neugebauer. telefonnummer findet ihr auf meiner seite unter kühlungsborn und dann angeln. 
die seite muß ich aktualisieren, denn den vermieter pockelwald gibt es an der anderen ortsseite nicht mehr (zum glück!) . dafür ist ein anderer da. den kenne ich aber noch nicht. aus dem hafen raus fährt es sich auch bequemer, denn dann muß man nicht durch die ersten wellen. ist bei auflandigem wind manchmal etwas doof, wenn es so halb von der seite kommt.

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder GFK*

@cytrobic: stimmt. pro tag 5 euronen oder aber 20 fürs jahr.
ist aber ein sehr interessantes revier. habe so etwa 2 sm nordlich der bukspitze herrliche steinbuttis gefangen...

bernd


----------

